# FSH 8.4



## Helena123

Hello,

I am just starting out on my journey.

My test results came back at FSH 8.4 (Day 2) and I don't have a clue what this means.  The clinic told me to speak to my IVF clinic, but I don't even have one yet as the clinic request this test be carried out before.

Pls help.

Thank you
Helena


----------



## Artypants

HI helena.

I see from your signature that you are 34, I would say 8.4 is actually pretty much, OK, nothing out of the ordinary there I would say. IVF clinics like to see FSH under 10 so you won't have a problem with the treatment. Not sure if they are doing any more tests for you, but this isn't an indication of anything wrong such as premature ovarian failure. Hopefully everything else will come back fine too.

Good luck x


----------



## Helena123

Thanks for response.  I was going around in circles from what I read on the internet!

I have another test on Day 21 for progesterone and then I can start organising dates for treatment.  The clinic I'm intending on using only requires Day 1 FSH and Day 21 Progesterone.  I've already had a pelvic scan and everything came back normal.

x


----------



## Guest

hey helena123,

i am 31 and have an fsh of 10.4 i panicked and rushed on here to find out what it meant, as like you my doc didn't explained to me what it meant. 

with the replies from lots of the lovely ladies i found out that it can change and not to worry about it. i've recently had the AMH test and am waiting to hear what it shows.

good luck x


----------



## Helena123

Yeah, I think that if they organise the test, and especially if they accept payment for it (had to go private as needed somewhere that I could go to for the test at very short notice), then they should have a responsibility to explain what the results mean.  They were so cold.  Searching the internet didn't give me any peace of mind until I came on here and read the posts.  If I need help in the future then I will be asking for it on here!

x


----------

